# S3 from Competitive Cyclist?



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm looking to pick up a S3 shortly. I've seen all the negative BS about incompatibilities with wheels & Record. Don't care, shouldn't have any affect on me.

We have one local dealer that carries Cervelo, but I honestly can't stand walking in the store. I don't think anyone over the age of 12 works there. For some reason that REALLY bothers me.

I'm now looking at picking up the S3/Red package from Competitive Cyclist. Anyone have any experience with them? I'm a little nervous about spending > 6k online, then potentially having to deal with warranty issues.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

I was shopping for a leftover RS a few weeks back. Cervelo allows on-line sales, as well as dealers to ship bikes. Competitive Cyclist had/could get the RS I wanted, but they were not the cheapest.

There should be another local Cervelo dealer to you, maybe an hour away, maybe closer. Contact all the dealers in your area, as well as all on-line retailers. I found as much as a 15% difference in discount from MSRP-ranges from 10--25% between all I checked with.

Ultimately, I didn't settle on the Cervelo, but found many dealers VERY receptive to the honest approach of shopping for the best price.

Good Luck!


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Competitive Cyclist is great. I bought my BMC from them and they dealt directly with BMC USA when I needed a replacement frame under warranty.


----------



## TLud (Mar 19, 2008)

I have not bought a Cervelo, or any road bike for that matter, from Competitive Cyclist, but I have visited their shop and bought several high end mountain bikes from them. They're a great group of guys, who know what they're doing from the perspective of both riders and builders. They're generally not the cheapest guys in town, but they'll make sure you're riding on the best product for you and if you have any warranty issues, they'll take care of it. They have, hands down, the best customer service I've ever experienced. Deal with them with confidence.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I bought my Cervelo from them- no problems. I haven't had any warranty issues to deal with. They seem to be reputable. When Cervelo had a fork recall I got an actual U.S. Mail notice from Competitive. They said their records showed that my fork wasn't affected by the recall, but they were sending the notice on the off-chance something slipped by and if it did, they would handle getting me a new fork. (It turns out their records were correct).


----------

